# Flu shot?



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

Graves Disease - on PTU - planning RAI within the next 6 weeks or so

Is the flu shot recommended for us? I'm going to call my Dr. to see what she advises - but wondering what others here do??


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

My Dr recommended it so I get one every year.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Grandma Karen said:


> Graves Disease - on PTU - planning RAI within the next 6 weeks or so
> 
> Is the flu shot recommended for us? I'm going to call my Dr. to see what she advises - but wondering what others here do??


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm; good question. Do get the advice of your doctor. I have gotten a flu shot for years now but my thyroid is gone and I have been euthyroid for years and stable on my Armour.

Prior, when I was on Tapazole, I did not get the flu shot and the reason is I did fear a negative reaction. When one is hyper, I don't think you can count on anything.

But...............you sure don't need the flu either. Let us know what your doctor suggests.

Humble opinion.


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm more hypo now than hyper - still on my beta-blocker Sotalol, and really don't want anything to make me sick to possibly delay having the RAI - especially since we are tentatively planning it for the Thursday before Thanksgiving, and by then with my Free T's going lower and lower, and being off the PTU for a week, I don't want to stay in hypO any longer than I need too... I just want to keep moving forward... I'll call them and ask! Thanks for the answers to quickly!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was really hypo during the 2011 flu season (TSH 121) and my endo said if I didn't promise her I'd get the flu shot, that she's grab me by the ear and march me to the hospital and inject me herself.  So. I can't speak to Grave's specifically, but I know that being hypo makes the flu shot that much more urgent.


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Im very eh on the flu shot no matter what. The rate of success is about 65% and unless you are very compromised I think you have a pretty good chance of fighting it.

I was not told I need to get the flu shot by my endo this year.

But don't listen to me. Seriously. Check with your doc on what he/she feels is best for you.


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

Dr. said yes - ok to get flu shot. So, I think I"ll get it tomorrow - I do NOT want the flu this year - I am SICK of being SICK!!!


----------

